# new member with 6x6



## alryA

Hey Folks,  Just joined and a owner of a "near new" 2014 Polaris 800, 6x6 boss.      It has pods with it and I'll post photos if I can figure how to do that here... .    I've been grooming ski trails via BP and tracked UTV and ATV's for a few years.   Also looks like we'll attend the 2019 midwest cat clowder which isn't far for us.  You??


----------



## Backyardski

Hey Arly, nice machine! Those are some big arse pods on the back!

Welcome to the forum- you’ll  recognize quite a few of the members here from the grooming talk forum. There are most likely some skinny ski skiers here that don’t know about the cross country grooming section over there too.

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/snowgroomingtalk/


----------



## alryA

Here is some recent photos.  Loony on the garage roof got buried in snow so I wanted to get him out again and used the Boss box to reach up there.  All the roofs seen here were cleared this week.     The one photo is our yard.


----------



## rockhead

How is the steering with the big tracks back there ?


----------



## alryA

Gee, a question!  Thanks Rockhead.  I didn't even see your note until just now.  I wonder HOW TO turn the notice option on??

 I'd say the steering is pretty poor and I'm not even towing anything!!   Nearly all my tracked machine experience is with towing implements and for these pod equipped ATV's,  we normally have installed a weight-n-can carrier to its front to help with steering and bring extra fuel along.   So I'll need add a front weight rack to it as seen in the top photo.  I'll add another one with this system in use.



rockhead said:


> How is the steering with the big tracks back there ?


----------



## alryA

Folks,  We finally picked up a trailer this weekend so we can move this beast around.  Picked it up in the Ironwood MI area that some of you are familiar with.  Does this mean we'll be at the the cat clowder?


----------



## JimVT

alryA said:


> Folks,  We finally picked up a trailer this weekend so we can move this beast around.  Picked it up in the Ironwood MI area that some of you are familiar with.  Does this mean we'll be at the the cat clowder?



the McCall event is fun in idaho. I think it is during the week of  February 20 . we have a quad that shows every year.
 we could use your deep snow experience.


----------



## alryA

McCall Idaho is a hop-an-a-skip away from us.     But do keep the event posted here for next winter.    We just had a cycle tourist stay with us from Moscow.  Photos of Jim are on the dogs blog if anyone care to see them.


http://trailmuttreports.blogspot.com/


----------



## redsqwrl

alryA said:


> Folks,  We finally picked up a trailer this weekend so we can move this beast around.  Picked it up in the Ironwood MI area that some of you are familiar with.  Does this mean we'll be at the the cat clowder?



Well there is no denying the reality that you know how to get there now!


----------



## alryA

Being laid off, I finally got the lights attached to the boss beast.   

What do yo think??


----------



## alryA

We've been receiving snow here the past 24 hours, like much of the midwest has.   Is the dog in the 3rd photos dead?


----------



## Backyardski

Hey Arlyn, do those tracks ever spin out on the bare driveway when you are pushing snow?


----------



## alryA

Backyardski said:


> Hey Arlyn, do those tracks ever spin out on the bare driveway when you are pushing snow?




I'm not sure what constitutes a "bare driveway"??  99% of the time while on asphalt its covered with ice or hard-packed snow or some type of snow covering.   I've never tried to engage the blade while on clean concrete or asphalt but I would guess that I can spin the tracks.  But that is a guess........


----------



## alryA

Here is da boss at work over the weekend.   Anyone care to see more?


----------



## PJL

I have a couple of 2006 Polaris 6X6's that we use.  They go anywhere.


----------



## alryA

We got snow here with wind and more snow in da forecast.   Pods are going on....    Must get out ASAP and push some off the drive and street.


----------

